# OHSA is going after ammo manufacturers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do have to admit that the anti-2nd amendment folks will go to any creative way to infringe.

OHSA is going after ammo manufacturers | The View From North Central Idaho


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to today's story on Feds gone wild.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As it said " OHSA " has nothing to go on ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they are just blowing smoke to see were it can go .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Actually, gunshot residue IS hazardous, and you should always wash after shooting. And it's not just lead, either. GSR contains barium, which is poisonous, and antimony, which is carcinogenic. The indoor range I sometimes use has been very proactive, and has installed top quality ventilation.

I'm no OSHA lover, but they may have a point here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Would a sign in the range stating "This area contains chemicals known by the state to cause cancer" pretty much take care of it?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Life has no guarantees, . . . if you want to have some fun, . . . there is probably a risk.

Bull riders get thrown every day, . . . and get hurt.

Fishermen drown all the time, . . . and stay dead when they do.

Motorcycle riders rarely come out on top at an accident with a truck, bus, or car, . . . 

Shooting is not a couch potato sport, . . . and lead exposure is just one of the risks. 

While I don't think the range operators should be lax in their oversight, . . . at the same time, we each should do our part too. And not expect that we have some sort of guarantee that while out there shooting, . . . nothing is possible to hurt us. 

OK, . . . off the soapbox, . . . rant off, . . . back to the regularly scheduled programming.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I refuse to shoot at indoor ranges. Too much crap in the air for me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just more of Obummer's back door regulations for gun control.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I refuse to shoot at indoor ranges. Too much crap in the air for me.


I used to feel that way too, . . . that's why after every mag or two, . . . I'd go outside and fire up a Camel, . . . you know, . . . clean the junk out of my lungs.

But that was many moons ago...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

This has me a little confused. I have to deal with OSHA a lot at work and the way I have also seen OSHA work is more along the line of showing up at a work place and saying, hey the noise levels in here are over 90db so anyone who enters this area/building/room must wear hearing protection that beings the noise levels to below 90db. Or they might pull out a partical device that says there are x amounts of a toxic substance in the the air anyone who enters this room/building/area much wear a respirator. 

I deal with JLG lifts a lot and asked our rep to ask there safety guys about the OSHA and ANSI labels on the lift and he told me they put that on as a cover their ass in case something happens to help get them removed from a lawsuit faster, as its the employers job to make sure everything they do is up to code, maintained and used properly not JLGs. So I have a feeling there is a little more to this story then what was reported. As for costing millions to change the packaging, well maybe if they have not updated to modern printing technology, but the way most modern label/boxes are printed its a relatively easy thing to do. The hardest part would be getting lawyers to sign off on what the label would say.


----------

